# Cascade 1500 Canister Filters - Good? Or Bad?



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Considering a Cascade for my 90 gallon. They are cheap! Are they any good? Or do I need to step up to another brand.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Have never personally used one, lots of the reviews I found were OK at best.

I have had 3 of the RENA Filstar XP canisters, and loved them... years of use with no issues. I used the XP3 on my 55 gal tanks, would suggest the XP4 if you are using it for a 90.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, I went with the Rena XP - L. Not sure if that's a 3 or a 4. It's 350gph - up to 175 gallons it says. I have an extra marineland canister too. I may go with tetras so my bio load isn't gonna be enormous. The one filter should suffice wouldn't you say?


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Canisters are the way to go, HOBS are to damn noisy for my liking and don't have the same amount of surface area for media.

Eheims and Fluvals are my filters of choice, I have never used a RENA but it looks more than enough for a 90G.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, they recently changed from numbers to letters... you should be good to go.

For media, I used ceramic rings, llava rock, and some small bio balls... the foam pads that come with it work great between.


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

i've used cascade 500 on my 55 gall back in days ... never had problem with filter itself... 2 years running with easy maintenance and easy start.. id get it again


----------



## amric (Jul 22, 2012)

Old thread, but will chime in to help others. I bought a Cascade 1200 for my 55 gal when it popped up on Amazon for $80. It works, but the build quality is nothing like the Fluval 406 or the FX5 I have on my other tanks. I'll stick with the Fluvals in the future.


----------

